# Poison Collection



## Jim (Oct 17, 2005)

I've seen a lot of nice bottles on this forum, so I thought I would return the favor and share a few pics of some of my collection. These poisons are my favorites. The repro flask and cod liver oil are on the shelf with the poisons only because they don't fit on my lower shelves. Two more Owls will soon be joining the two in the second picture. I hope to pick up a few more of the irregular hexagons soon as well. Anyone happen to have any they want to sell? Thanks for looking and enjoy! Jim


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2005)

Here are some more goodies.


----------



## Jim (Oct 18, 2005)

The second shelf. There are also a few inks in the back.


----------



## Jim (Oct 18, 2005)

The third shelf. A little of everything on this one.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great bottles Jim! I don't collect poisons but I always thought it would be a neat field to get into. Love the cobalt owls. Any one wingers?  Kelley


----------



## Jim (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, Kelley. The smaller Owl is a one-winger. The larger one is a two-wing ABM bottle. I just bought two more Owls, one cobalt and one clear, but they aren't here yet. I believe they are both two-wing. The Owls have always been a favorite of mine, too. Jim


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Jim,

     I collect miniatures, samples,amd other small bottles. Have this little RIKER/HEGEMAN bottle. I know Riker Hegeman was a New York Druggist. Similar ribbed bottles often contained tincture of iodine and other antiseptics and are usually considered poisons. Just wondered if this one would be considered a cobalt poison or simply a cobalt druggist. I also have several poisons that I have dug.

 Cliff


----------



## Jim (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello Cliff. The Riker-Hegeman is indeed a poison bottle. They are fairly scarce and start at about $75 for value. The large-size ones are rare and worth hundreds. They are identified as KR-47 in the poison books. Jim


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Jim,

     Thought it would be considered as a poison due to the ribs. Liked it mostly for size,color and embossing. Surprised it would be worth that much. Not planning to sell it though. Here is a set of three amber poisons, the small one is just 2 in. tall. Thanks again.

 Cliff


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2005)

Those are KV-1 poisons, Cliff. They originally contained Diamond brand antiseptic, made by the Eli Lilly Company. They come in many sizes, the larger ones (8-10 inches) are very tough to find. Clear ones are also scarce. It's nice to see that you found three different ones so far. The 2-inch is the smallest one of the series. Ones like your three sell for $5-$10 each. There is also an error one with a backwards "N" in the word POISON. That's a good one, too. Jim


----------



## ukpoisonman (Oct 21, 2005)

Jim.... Thank you for sharing your photos, over here in the UK many of these poisons are not seen. however i have started to collect bottles from the US and other countries. I especially like the flattened hexagonal shape bottles with the horizontal warning ribs like in your first photo. So far i have two green 6oz and a blue 2oz sizes. I know of larger and smaller ones but are there any more colours ? Like aqua/clear or brown/amber ?


 When my collection of English poison bottles is unwrapped for display soon i shall post some pictures....



 Rob...


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello Rob. Those are some nice irregular hexes! The olive green one is tough in the 6-oz size, they are usually seen in 8. Mine is also a 6. There is one other shade of blue, a brilliant turquoise. They are tough to find, but not extremely rare. There is one type known in clear glass, it is marked "Chawgo's Drugs" in a fancy script. These are one of the rarest of the type, and would likely command $1500+ in mint, IF you could find one! No ambers or aquas are known to have been made. I personally like the ones with a company name on them. I have one from The Sun Drug Co. and one from Melvin and Badger of Boston. The Melvin and Badgers are nice and can be had for well under $100. I would love to see your collection when you get time to post it. I have a few English poisons, but they are common ones. Welcome to the forum, and welcome to U.S. poison collecting. Good luck in your search, there are lots of unusual poisons from this side of the Atlantic. Jim


----------



## Miles (Oct 22, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful spiked small poison in the front. Your collection is so colorful, and although I'm into inks, I could easily see getting into poisons. Keep updating that collection, and if you have any space, I would spread out those bottles on a wide shelf, so that people can see every one. Very nice Owl poisons too.


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks, Miles. I am going to have to get a bigger cabinet at some point. It is getting hard to display all of my poisons, there are some that can't even be seen in the pictures because they are behind other ones. The spiked one in the front is one of my favorites. It has a few scratches and two repaired chips, but still looks pretty good. It is a KO-2, and is embossed on the base Davis and Geck, Brooklyn NY. It is a very hard poison to find. The Owls are also a favorite. I like inks as well, especially the Carter's cones with color. So far, I have aqua, amber, emerald green and an 1897 in cobalt. I also have the Ma and Pa figurals, but Ma's head is missing! If you ever decide to get into poisons, I'm sure you will love them. I know I'm hooked! Jim


----------



## Miles (Oct 24, 2005)

Did you see this Owl with a label? 

Owl Poison.


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2005)

I hadn't seen that one yet. There was one just like it a week or two ago that sold for over $400. Same bottle, just a different product label. I would like to start working on the larger Owls some day. Right now I am working on irregular hexagons, and I just made a deal to acquire a rare Wyoming poison, so I guess I'll get to those big Owls at some point! I'll be sure to watch the auction, it should be an interesting one. I might even think about a bid. Thanks for the tip. Jim


----------



## Miles (Oct 30, 2005)

That bottle above ends in 6 hours.

 It's already up to over 500$!


----------



## littlebit56 (Oct 30, 2005)

*RE: Poison Collection/Miles*

Hey Miles. I'm new to this and also enjoy getting answers to my questions. I just happen to have run across a bottle (probably not that old) that has something about "Dr. Miles" on it. I have been cleaning and repacking them wrapped in paper towels so not sure but i think it says "Dr. Miles New Heart Cure". Have you ever seen one like that? Perhaps you're related in some way to that doctor...Do you have a cure for the heart?...lol Just thought it an odd coincidence that i ran across someone (on this forum) with the same name. Don't you?

 littlebit56


----------



## Miles (Oct 30, 2005)

Well actually I'm not related to him [].  It'd be neat, but the thing is Dr. Miles is actually Franklin Miles.
  Dr Miles bottles are my some of my favorites because of my name, and that they put out funny advertisements. 
 "Dr. Miles Heart Cure" I have seen go for 10.00 on ebay a month or so. They appear every so often, and although common, are not as common as say a Dr. Miles Restorative Nervine, or Dr. Miles Medical Co bottle. Dr. Miles company was very successful because of all the advertising they had, making the bottles common. 

 Dr. Miles Medical Co. is now Miles Laboratories, Miles Labs created Alka Seltzer. Pretty neat eh?

 (I know you're new, but next time private message questions like this to someone. This thread is only meant to be about Jim's Poison collection. )[]


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2005)

That Owl sold for $729! Ebay can be a crazy place, as that is about $300 more than an identical bottle had sold for within the last two weeks. The next time I'm able to spend that amount on a bottle, it will definitely be an irregular hexagon. I'll admit, it's been hard to resist some of the ones I've seen lately, but I'm very strict on paying all my bills on time and I don't believe in credit cards. Consequently, my poison buying gets put on hold sometimes. I thought about offering up some of my other poisons to trade for irregular hexes, but I can't bring myself to do it[] Even the common ones, they all kind of grow on me! Jim


----------



## atticmint (Oct 31, 2005)

Awsum collection Jim  []


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks. Being a bottle nut (like everyone else here), it was hard to pick one category of bottles to specialize in, but I knew that poisons were for me. I have been fascinated with them since I started collecting when I was 11, but have only started seriously collecting them in the past year. I still have my very first poison, a common Vapo-Cresolene that I dug when I was a kid. Made my day! Congrats again on finding that huge Parke-Davis. Jim


----------

